# Your signal is too strong



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

WHAT?

I posted before about my Tivo pixelating and glitching. I called to see what the issue is and he said that my cable strength is too strong but he couldn't give me any recommendations.

Signal Strength: 100%
SNR: 39-40 dB
RS Uncorrected: 0
RS Corrected: 1099

What does this mean?

Thanks,

Dawn

PS: I have never had a Tivo rep that I didn't like but this one seemed be having a bad day or something. He wasn't the friendliest.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DawnW said:


> WHAT?
> 
> I posted before about my Tivo pixelating and glitching. I called to see what the issue is and he said that my cable strength is too strong but he couldn't give me any recommendations.
> 
> ...


A Roamio Plus can show corrected errors. I would add attenuation (like from a splitter) to drop that signal below 100%. It could be causing the tuner to overload. There are in-line attenuators also. This would be an example:
https://www.amazon.com/Parts-Expres...TF8&qid=1469208346&sr=8-2&keywords=attenuator

A basic Roamio will have a 90 for signal level, 35-37dB SNR and doesn't count RS Corrected.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

TiVo always blames "too hot" a signal for picture issues - it may be true in some cases but not all. If it were really overloading the tuner, the SNR would drop. But when you attenuate the signal, the SNR only drops when you go below 100% signal strength.

We are on FiOS, and the signal they produce when they convert from fiber to coax is super hot...we had to add 24db of attenuation before we dropped below 100%. But before attenuation we had no difference in reception or picture quality (we bothered with attenuation only to preserve the warranty).

If you add attenuation with a splitter, make sure to terminate any unused ports with a 75 ohm terminator cap. All you have to do is get the signal into the 90's so that it isn't pinning the meter. But I bet your glitches don't go away.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Is this OTA or via a cable provider? If a cable provider, have you contacted them regarding signal issues? (I ask because we had similar symptoms a while back with our Comcast signal; Internet was slowed, but not out, and we'd experience image pixelization on and off.)


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Diana Collins said:


> TiVo always blames "too hot" a signal for picture issues - it may be true in some cases but not all. <snip>


I agree with DC. I'm on Comcast cable and all my tuners reports 100%/40dB and no pixelation issues.

I called TiVO CSR a few weeks ago to report that Comcast 820 (OWNHD) would not buffer or record . First thing the CSR asked me is the tuner(s) signal strength and SNR values and that I should attenuate the cable. I politely told him I was aware of their recommendation but that had nothing to do with ch 820 not recording.

Of course, we now know that Comcast (in multiple geo's) is now futzing with certain H.264 channels which apparently is causing the no buffer, no record issue with Roamio P's.

I'd call your cable provider and try to get a free truck roll to have them come out and check your signal. If it's truly too hot, they can put an attenuator on the line.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> Is this OTA or via a cable provider? If a cable provider, have you contacted them regarding signal issues? (I ask because we had similar symptoms a while back with our Comcast signal; Internet was slowed, but not out, and we'd experience image pixelization on and off.)


It is cable, but I have two other Tivos and they do NOT have this issue.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DawnW said:


> It is cable, but I have two other Tivos and they do NOT have this issue.


Are they both Plus models with the same signal levels? If yes, then one box has a problem. If no, what are they?

I do agree, your signal seems too hot and your cable feed should test it.

If you have a cable modem, what are its signal levels?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> It is cable, but I have two other Tivos and they do NOT have this issue.


Ugh, I hate even making this suggestion, but have you tried one of these other TiVos in the problem location, and the problem TiVo in one of the other locations?


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> Are they both Plus models with the same signal levels? If yes, then one box has a problem. If no, what are they?
> 
> I do agree, your signal seems too hot and your cable feed should test it.
> 
> If you have a cable modem, what are its signal levels?


How do I even test my cable modem signal level. I only know how to test my speed.

As far as my Tivos, I have an HD, a Basic, and then this one, which is a Plus.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> Ugh, I hate even making this suggestion, but have you tried one of these other TiVos in the problem location, and the problem TiVo in one of the other locations?


We have an older TV in our bedroom, where the problem is, and it doesn't have the right hook ups for the basic model, so we can't have it in there or test it.

The basic is in the family room and is on a splitter with the cable modem, so that may be why it isn't getting the hot signals.

I could move the Plus to the family room and test the Plus out.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DawnW said:


> How do I even test my cable modem signal level. I only know how to test my speed.
> 
> As far as my Tivos, I have an HD, a Basic, and then this one, which is a Plus.


If it's a SB series then enter 192.168.1.1 in the address line of your browser. After a few seconds the modem's status will display. Other non Arris/Moto brands may be different.

When I added a cable modem to my system a few years ago, my provider ran a new line from the box just for the modem.

Update. That address is for the router. The modem should be 192.168.100.1.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> Ugh, I hate even making this suggestion, but have you tried one of these other TiVos in the problem location, and the problem TiVo in one of the other locations?


We used to have the Basic in here and there were no issues. We moved the Basic to the family room and now have the Plus in the area where the Basic used to be.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> Are they both Plus models with the same signal levels? If yes, then one box has a problem. If no, what are they?
> 
> I do agree, your signal seems too hot and your cable feed should test it.
> 
> If you have a cable modem, what are its signal levels?


We have an HD in the basement (no issues), a Basic in the family room (no issues) and then the Plus in our bedroom.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

The guy on the phone mentioned a splitter too. Would that work the same as an attenuator, or is that not a good option.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

I can tell you that when I first got my Roamio Pro in 2013, I had my XL4 right beside it for a month and the XL4 had what TIVO says it should have, which is around -35db give or take and SS in the low 90's, but the Roamio Pro with the SAME wire had between 39 + 41 and SS of 100%. Still has to this day. With splitter or without splitter. I asked the guy in a Comcast truck once and he gave me a -3 and a -6db attenuator and within a week or 2, it got hot too and stopped working. When I even had both the 3 + 6db ones on in the beginning, it hardly reduced it by even 3db...LOL.

So I have little faith in what Tivo says on this subject.


----------



## rdclark (May 2, 2004)

Thanks you all for this thread. My Roamio Pro was exhibiting severe breakup/pixellation/dropout behavior... but only on some channels. This went from occasionaly annoying to intolerable about a month ago. Comcast CSR wanted told me to expect to pay for a service call if it turned out that the problem was that "customer equipment" (my TiVo)was incompatible with their service.

Before agreeing to that, I thought I'd research a bit and found this thread. I ordered a 10dB attennuator, installed it... and it completely fixed the problem. That's all: A 100% cure.

SS dropped from 100% to 70% (which seems low, but I see no issues), and S/N from 44 to 33**. I may try a 6dB attenuator just to see what happens, but meanwhile I feel like we have a whole new installation. I hadn't realized just how much degradation we'd been putting up with.

So thanks, folks. This thread had my answers.

**After a little cable maintenance -- there was an unnecessary splitter in the line, and some tightening up to do -- my SS is 90% and my S/N is 36. Everything looks perfect.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

DawnW said:


> The guy on the phone mentioned a splitter too. Would that work the same as an attenuator, or is that not a good option.


Attenuators are the direct preferred approach. They are cheap, easily obtained (e.g., Amazon), easy to install and take up less space than splitters.

Splitters can be used for attenuation and frequently are suggested -- I guess because they already have them on hand rather than having to get an attenuator (?). If you use a splitter you should connect termination loads to all unused splitter connectors. Otherwise you introduce reflections that can cause spurious channel-to-channel variations of signal strength.

Search "Cable TV attenuators" on Amazon. The "in-line" units can be cascaded, e.g., if you use a 3 dB and a 6 dB combined, you get 9 dB attenuation. I've never used the variable attenuators but others have reported good results.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

dlfl said:


> ....... If you use a splitter you should connect termination loads to all unused splitter connectors. Otherwise you introduce reflections that can cause spurious channel-to-channel variations of signal strength. .......


I find it funny that we worry about unwanted reflections and return loss when using splitters, saying to terminate all open ports, yet some on this board can't admit the same effect may happen when using satellite diplexers that apparently have worse return loss than splitters, in their cable tv signal path. 

I guess thinking it through, the open ports on the splitter probably reflect back more of the signal than a properly installed diplexer with each leg having a 75 ohm load (tv, stb, Moca adapter, etc) attached.

I'd love to be able to measure that to see if the benefit you get from diplexers is better or worse than the effects of return loss/vswr (signal reflections). I'll have to see what I can do after things slow down here at work.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

I finally got TWC to say they think the signal is too hot and made an appt for a tech to come out and adjust it.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

DawnW said:


> I finally got TWC to say they think the signal is too hot and made an appt for a tech to come out and adjust it.


Hope you have good luck with the tech - since he'll be able to tell exactly what the signal is and whether it's too hot.

I will tell you - I run our Plus with basically the same specs as you with no issues. I can also say that I have tested a bunch moving our Basic and Plus around and in the end determined that it's the Plus (or Pro) models that are boosting the signal.

Outlet with the Basic will read perfect (according to Tivo) readings. Put the Plus on the same outlet and suddenly readings are 100% with 40SNR.

-Kevin


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

kbmb said:


> Hope you have good luck with the tech - since he'll be able to tell exactly what the signal is and whether it's too hot. I will tell you - I run our Plus with basically the same specs as you with no issues. I can also say that I have tested a bunch moving our Basic and Plus around and in the end determined that it's the Plus (or Pro) models that are boosting the signal. Outlet with the Basic will read perfect (according to Tivo) readings. Put the Plus on the same outlet and suddenly readings are 100% with 40SNR. -Kevin


Correct, because the plus and pro have buffer amps to account for the extra tuners that the base and ota do not have.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh, forgot to mention that our other Tivos started having some issues as well, same thing.

That is what made me start calling TWC.


----------



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

DawnW said:


> Oh, forgot to mention that our other Tivos started having some issues as well, same thing.
> 
> That is what made me start calling TWC.


i know this is an old thread - but it would be nice if you can provide us with an update. What fixed the problem? Thanks


----------



## contsole (Apr 5, 2010)

I've found that too hot of a signal (cable or OTA) makes the weaker signals unusable. I believe it's called Front End Overload.


----------

